# Custom SLR G1 Strap + C-loop vs. Blackrapid



## transpo1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Is there anyone who's used both of these straps and can give me some insight? I'm going to pull the trigger on one within a week and would love some input.

I like the actual strap design of the G1 better and like the C-loop better, but have reservations about quality.

And for the Blackrapid, I've heard horror stories about the clamp coming unscrewed.

Any input welcome- thanks!


----------



## Rat (Sep 1, 2013)

transpo1 said:


> And for the Blackrapid, I've heard horror stories about the clamp coming unscrewed.


A drop of Loctite will prevent that with any system


----------



## viggen61 (Sep 1, 2013)

transpo1 said:


> ...And for the Blackrapid, I've heard horror stories about the clamp coming unscrewed.
> 
> Any input welcome- thanks!



ANYTHING that you screw into your camera's tripod socket can come unscrewed, if you don't tighten it properly. I have one of the Black Rapids, and I did find the loop loose on my camera. Once. After tightening it again, I check it each time I use it, and I've never found it loose again. And no thread locking compound was used.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 2, 2013)

May I direct you to http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16732.0;topicseen and further muddy the water. I love my two BR straps but this Carry Speed Pro looks very interesting.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback- really appreciate it! The CarrySpeed straps look very interesting but for the sake of convenience and speed I'll be buying from B&H this week. 

I'm leaning towards the Custom SLR but final decision will come when I go to B&H and test both that and the Custom SLR G1 out in person. If not satisfied with the construction (and plastic buckles) of the G1, will opt for the BlackRapid.

Anyone have their camera scratched by the BlackRapid's metal fasteners?

Thanks again


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 2, 2013)

transpo1 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback- really appreciate it! The CarrySpeed straps look very interesting but for the sake of convenience and speed I'll be buying from B&H this week.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Custom SLR but final decision will come when I go to B&H and test both that and the Custom SLR G1 out in person. If not satisfied with the construction (and plastic buckles) of the G1, will opt for the BlackRapid.
> 
> ...



My BR has plastic buckles and stops. One of the stops broke at the Tulsa Zoo back in April and though my strap was over three years old BR sent me three replacements at no cost.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 2, 2013)

Old Sarge said:


> My BR has plastic buckles and stops. One of the stops broke at the Tulsa Zoo back in April and though my strap was over three years old BR sent me three replacements at no cost.



One of my BR straps had a little fraying on the edge, cosmetic only, after 2 years of use. They sent me a new one, free.


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the input and feedback, guys. Just a little update-

After much consideration, I ended up buying the BlackRapid RS-7 from Amazon and could not be happier. I was originally leaning towards the Custom SLR G1 w/C-Loop but went with BlackRapid because-

• it has metal fasteners instead of a plastic clip that attach the camera to the strap
• there are no plastic buckles that could accidentally release the strap from shoulder pad (same goes for buckle that attaches camera)
• after inspecting the metal fasteners of the BlackRapid, I've noticed that they are coated with a chrome-like finish that seems to lessen the possibility of scratches to your camera, and, of course
• the BlackRapid RS-7 is slightly cheaper than the Custom SLR G1. 

Nothing against the Custom SLR G1, but the BlackRapid with its track record and metal fasteners felt like a heavy duty and more solid and rugged solution for me, increasing confidence in the field. I subsequently used it to photograph an event at work and once I put the strap on, I didn't even have to think about it- it just worked.

Thanks again and feel free to keep chiming in on this topic!

My best,
J


----------

